# Had to put down my chicken today



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Today I had to put down one of my girls. She had a virus that paralyses them. Any one know about that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you had to do that.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry about that. I have never heard of that disease before. Hope others can be of more help.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Could it have been mareks disease? It can cause paralysis. We have it in our flock. It's very contagious, but some chickens are resistant to it.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope your other chickens are doing well. I had 1 die in her sleep last night, always makes me sad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am so sorry.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Could it have been mareks disease? It can cause paralysis. We have it in our flock. It's very contagious, but some chickens are resistant to it.


The vet mentioned something like that. I have never had this before. My other chicken is ok. But I suspect that she may get it too. They shared a coup. They were both free range. Not caged. I am going to miss her quirks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Everything happens in 3's right?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh yes. Is this contageous to other animals as well?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry for your loss. Youve jad a rough time lately. I hope it gets better for you soon. Sending my.prayers for you.(pray)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im so sorry for your loss. Youve jad a rough time lately. I hope it gets better for you soon. Sending my.prayers for you.(pray)


Thank you.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hugs to you :hug:
Sorry to hear about your chicken! I hope the other one didn’t catch it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I believe Mareks is only an chicken disease, but I am not 100% sure. Maybe your other chicken will be resistant to it. Some are, but if they were housed together, I'm sorry to say it's likely she has it too.  We have a flock of twenty and only two have had paralysis. We had two pass away in the past year, but the rest show no signs of it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So Intook my other feathered daughter for a check up today. She tested negative for the virus. It seems it was only Liefie that had it. Thanks guys for your input


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry this happened. They do have great personalities.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you. One was cheeky the other loves cuddles. I am looking at finding a partner for my lone free range. She looks for her friend allot.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Would you consider getting her a buddie?


----------

